# Steam Whistle Drawings



## nev

Can anyone point me in the direction (Or does anyone have) Plans or drawing for a steam whistle


----------



## te_gui

The book "So you want to build a Live Steam Locomotive" by Joseph Nelson has a chapter on whistles and the different tube lengths for notes and such. I built one at work using his design and had everyone looking when I gave it the first toot on shop air.

Brian


----------



## mygrizzly1022

Hi 

 Some info here http://www.fonema.se/whistle/hotwhiz.html

Regards .. Bert


----------



## PeteH

If you look up Toby at the 2 1/2" gauge website there is a plan on there for a steam whistle - mine worked from the first puff!

Pete


----------



## RollaJohn

All the drawings for Steve Eaton's Toby are on the Model Engineering website. The whistle is Drawing 28 and is shown on TOBY part 15.

The complete Toby locomotive article is at http://modelengineeringwebsite.com/toby.html and the direct link to the part with the whistle drawing is at:
http://modelengineeringwebsite.com/Toby_15.html


----------



## kvom

There is a steam whistle Yahoo group.

Whistles sound different on air vs. steam.


----------



## Brian Rupnow

I was bored this morning, so I thought maybe I would have a go at building a steam whistle. I had a look at the Toby link posted by RollaJohn, and since I had a peice of 1" dia brass tubing, I made one. My dimensions vaguely follow the ones in the link, but only vaguely. I didn't really think it was going to work, but it does. Don't sound much like a train, but then again I didn't really expect it to. Damn, its true!!! Idle hands are the Devils workshop----just lke grandma used to say. Now I've got a whistle wih no use for it. Oh well, it kept me occupied for a morning.----Brian


----------



## RollaJohn

The single note whistles don't have the sound of the three, four, or the more common five note train chime whistles. Also the size makes a big difference in the quality of the tone. And of course the use of steam instead of air also adds its character to the sound. 

John Nelson's book mentioned above is a good start for information on building a chime whistle.


----------



## Powder keg




----------



## lathe nut

I like this subject glad to see it alive, Brain that is a neat sound cute project, thanks, Lathe Nut


----------



## timewarp

http://www.xs4all.nl/~meijersf/3_chime.htm


----------

